# Bird's eye view of the garden



## Clark (Mar 22, 2009)

This has more of a summer feel to it, but I'm anxious.


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 22, 2009)

Excelent pictures


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 22, 2009)

great pic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2009)

Clark, you have hummingbirds already???


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2009)

No, that was last years pic. And we get only one each year, but that one
will visit daily.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like a female. Maybe she had a nest nearby?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> No, that was last years pic. And we get only one each year, but that one
> will visit daily.



If that was from this weekend I was going to flip out! Very cold tonight!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2009)

Fantastic picture!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 25, 2009)

the first photo is awesome!
I think they exist in Edmonton Canada, but I don't see many hummingbirds


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 26, 2009)

These are awesome photos! I haven't ever seen a hummingbird in Edmonton, even with all the hummingbird attracting flowers I have in the garden.


----------

